# looking for a good sounding tremolo pedal



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

I am looking for a good quality tremolo pedal between 150-300 for marshall 18w copy and a strat


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.empresseffects.com/tremolo.php -- Sweet trem with tap tempo. And it's Canadian made. You can't miss with that.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a trex tremster, very good pedal, does an authentic 60's amp-like trem, I think it was 130 used, but the tap rhythm thing would be nice.

http://www.t-rex-engineering.com/default.asp?show=page&id=2345


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> http://www.empresseffects.com/tremolo.php -- Sweet trem with tap tempo. And it's Canadian made. You can't miss with that.



I think the Empress is one of the best.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a Dunlop TS-1 and I like it just fine. It's not noisy at all and has stereo/mono outputs.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there is/was a nobels trem on craiglist for $40:

http://toronto.craigslist.org/msg/368235709.html

i have had one on my board for years - amazing pedal.

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bogoboy said:


> I am looking for a good quality tremolo pedal between 150-300 for marshall 18w copy and a strat


Your 18w clone doesn't have the trem channel?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the Build Your Own Clone (BYOC) Tremolo. I've played for 15 years, worked in a major music store for 5, and played a lot of tremolo in pedals and amps. This is my favourite and the most tube like of any tremolo I've tried.

FWIW I go for CCR/Twin Peaks/Stax Records/James Bond sort of tremolo sounds. I find this one does it better than all comers.

I also really like the T-Rex as well. That's a hell of a pedal. I went BYOC because it was half the price and I wanted to build my own (it is offered prebuilt as well).


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The Danelectro Tunamelt gets raves reviews. Don't dismiss it because it's cheap.

Alternatively, jroberts is selling a swamp thing tremolo. Great high end stuff, at used prices, in Canada. Check the buy and sell section.

TG


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Cusack Tap-A-Whirl is the one on my board. Sounds awesome, super quiet, tap tempo, silent relay true-bypass switching, programmable options, ramp up/down ... etc. It's not as swampy and vintage sounding as some other ones but if you're looking for a versatile, awesome sounding trem with tons of options, Cusack is the one.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

The Ibanez TL5 sounds good. It's a cheap plastic pedal, but sounds great. However, it can be noisy if you use compressor and gainy pedals.

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_pedals/ibanez_tremolo_tl5


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

The Catalinbread Semaphore is one of the sweetest tremolos that I've had the pleasure to try out. http://www.catalinbread.com/sem.html It also looks really cool.


----------



## swagger (Feb 16, 2007)

Fulltone Supra Trem......


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

Boss TR-2. Tried one out on Friday. If I was in the market for a tremolo pedal, I would seriously consider that one. Decent price. Next purchace is going to be a delay or possibly a chorus though.

-Twiggy


----------

